# Costa Rica Charter



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Looking to go to Costa Rica in July or August to the Jaco and Los Suenos area. Anyone have an experience or suggestion for a charter?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

went to costa rica last june. we went to flamingo. not sure how that compares to where you are going. we went on the gamefisher 2 (they have a website www.gamefisher2.com i think) and stayed at the flamingo marina resort. the fishing, crew, and all accomodations on the boat and at the resort were great. i will definitely do it again one day.

there is a restaurant near flamingo that i think is called mar y sol. it was the best place that we ate at while there. service was unbelievable everywhere we went.

PJ


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Los Suenos is north of Quepos ~ (??) ~ I'm not sure how far the difference is from where you will be, but Frenzy Sportfishing is a good group of guys: http://www.frenzysportfishing.com/


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

A very old friend of mine, Les Falls, is a very experienced travel coordinator specializing in Costa Rica. He used to have offices in Orange Beach for many years, then married a Costa Rican girl and he now lives down there. Les brokered several charter operations, and one was Gamefisher, as I recall.

Anyway, Les can help you with your trip from start to finish, if you desire, or can just help you with bits and pieces. He has always been very thrifty and hada knack for sniffing out cheap airfare and accommodations. It would be worth your while to contact him.

Website: www.pavonesbestrentals.com

E-mail: [email protected]

Good luck down there.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Gamefisher 2 is the best. Capt. Richard Chelemi, I first fished with him in 95. But if you go to Jaco theres a bunch of real nice boats at Los Suenos. Jaco is very commercial, plenty to do.

IF you wanto to fish with the best, Gamefisher 2 fishes out ofPlaya Carrillo/ Samara, is (the most beautiful beach ive ever seen.) and Flamingo.

Playa Carillo


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

costa rica dreams is the "exclusive" charter service out of los suenos..... they are run by the resort itself. last jan we fished out of there for 3 days on 3 seperate boats and landed 12 marlin and 43 sails.... they have boats ranging from 24-65 feet and all captains are top notch. try their website for more info. i highly recommend them, some of the more "local" charteers can screw you


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

Richard and Junior will be back in Flamingo by July and August. Mellisa, richards wife, can plan every aspect of your trip. I will personally vouch for them, they have been close family friends for some time. Please tell them that Allen sent you. 01150626544789 or call Junior on his cell 01150683696667


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I agree with everyone else about the Game Fisher II. Junior took us out and we went 1 for 4 on sails and we caught many dolphin. We talked to people at the airport that only saw 2 fish on three days of fishing.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Whats the price range on some of those trips?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

$1100,for the Gamefisher!Its seems the fishing is not what it used to be down there. Im thinking Guatamala or Panama next time.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I gotcha. Whats the best place to go to and fish, whats the cheapest rates?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

from what ive heard Guatemala has a lot more fish, but not as much tourism on shore, meaning less to do for non fisherpersons. Places in CR like Los Suenos have a town nearby likeJaco, another attraction of its own. Lots of shops and restaurants, fishing and surf charters, bars etc. If Iwent to Guatemala id expect to catch alot more fish and party less. There are less options in Guatemala, so Id expect they wont be cheaper. I think the outfit is called Fins and Feathers.

If you go to Jaco, Id recommend the Back Yard Hotel in Playa Hermosa about 3 miles up the road from Jaco. Heresa pic of the view from the room! American style hotel, great people. Immaculate.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

agree totally with previous post. if u wanna go to fish and party the jaco area is tough to top. just be sure to stay away from the beetle bar!!:letsdrink gautemala is 5x better fishing but you are basically limited to the fishing lodge you are staying at as there is very little developed areas down there. gautemala is basically 3 days of non stop fishing, theneating your meals, and then crashing. just my .02


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Go down to Zancudo and fish with Sportfishing Unlimited. Send me a PM, and I'll give you the details. We just got back from an awesome trip for dirt cheap.


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

Just returned from Los Suenos yesterday, we did an overnight trip and caught 8 sails and 2 doradothe first day and 4 sails and a 450lb blue the second day. Make sure you check out the moon phases, I wouldonly book a trip on the dark nights. The tourny was last weekend there where around689 billfish caught in 3 days on 42 boats. We ended up heading south towards Panama, the bite was much better!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm very blessed because I have the good fortune to fish on a private boat out of Los Suenos. But 3 years ago we did fish on a charter out of there called the NBC. It was an excellent trip. The charter company was called VIP Sport fishing. You will have a great time and its a great place. Yes, Guatemala has more sailfish numbers but Costa Rica is by far my favorite.



Last years trip I caught this Black Marlin:












This Stripped Marlin:












11 of these in 2 days, and 5 or 6 Dolphin and a couple of Wahoo!












Our Condo on Jaco Beach: Call Daystar Properties if interested 800-784-4173, very reasonable.












This sign is located in the Beatle Bar. LOL


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

PS. July/August is not the time to go to Costa Rica. It's rainy season, and the fishing is much slower.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

August is the only time I can go and I need a place my wife will enjoy as well - she does not fish, but understands I have a problem. All around it looks like Los Suenos unless you guys come up with a better overall destination.


----------



## artnailer (Feb 20, 2009)

Quepos is where you want to go we fished with Frenzy ask for willy he can set the whole thing up for you another guy posted their web.. on this postwe fished on the moonwalker feb.5th- 7th went 24for 32 on sails 1 for 2 on blue marlin and 9 for 9 on dolfin the fishing was great and quepos is a great place not too expensive good food good fun Delta has some great air fares going on now through june..


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished with Captin Tom when I was down out of Los Suenos. I heard he has a new boat. They took good care of us,if you come across them, you should be in good hands.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Island24, if your wife does not fish, go to Los Suenos. Their charter service does seem good, they have several Mavericks (Costa Rican built game boats, much like Gamefisherman) a 35 Bertam and even some large boats available for charter. You will be in the rainy season but the fishing should be ok..For future reference if you want to strictly fishgo to Guatemala. I have fished w/ Brad Philipps, Captain of the Decisive for 6 yrs.He and is wife own Guatemala BillfishingAdventures, first class operation that handles every detailand produces insane numbers of fish. Enjoy your trip, CR is a great vacation spot with excellent fishing.


----------



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 4, 2009)

> *dblhlr (1/28/2009)*from what ive heard Guatemala has a lot more fish, but not as much tourism on shore, meaning less to do for non fisherpersons. Places in CR like Los Suenos have a town nearby likeJaco, another attraction of its own. Lots of shops and restaurants, fishing and surf charters, bars etc. If Iwent to Guatemala id expect to catch alot more fish and party less. There are less options in Guatemala, so Id expect they wont be cheaper. I think the outfit is called Fins and Feathers.
> 
> If you go to Jaco, Id recommend the Back Yard Hotel in Playa Hermosa about 3 miles up the road from Jaco. Heresa pic of the view from the room! American style hotel, great people. Immaculate.






Guat. is having one of there worst years ever....don't waste your money. They have a lot of green water and are averaging less than 10 shots a day. The main body of fish this year seem to be from Coiba Island Panama to just south of Los Suenos, CR. We are averaging 20-30 fish a day. We haven't fished yet this week but most boats are rasing around 50 - 75 fish a day. We fish again tomorrow and should have more info..


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

if you take your wife then the rest of us aren't going to be able to get a pass to go back.


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sportfishing Golfito (3/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dblhlr (1/28/2009)*from what ive heard Guatemala has a lot more fish, but not as much tourism on shore, meaning less to do for non fisherpersons. Places in CR like Los Suenos have a town nearby likeJaco, another attraction of its own. Lots of shops and restaurants, fishing and surf charters, bars etc. If Iwent to Guatemala id expect to catch alot more fish and party less. There are less options in Guatemala, so Id expect they wont be cheaper. I think the outfit is called Fins and Feathers.
> ...






So if you get a Wahoo or Tuna can you freeze and bring home?


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (1/18/2009)*costa rica dreams is the "exclusive" charter service out of los suenos..... they are run by the resort itself. last jan we fished out of there for 3 days on 3 seperate boats and landed 12 marlin and 43 sails.... they have boats ranging from 24-65 feet and all captains are top notch. try their website for more info. i highly recommend them, some of the more "local" charteers can screw you


Just got back last week from Los Suenos. I would recommed NOT booking your charter through Costa Rica Dreams. The booking services charge the boats 20% fees to book trips. So, if you can book your trips directly with the boat the captains will cut you a deal. We fished with Capt. Dave Mothershead on the Miss Behavin www.costasportfishing.com . Managed 10 sails on our trip with him, and fished a second day on the Sailfish and managed 5 sails. I would highly recommend fishing in the Miss Behavin. If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

good to know.... i booked directly with capt tommy. ive fished with him several times. did not know that costa rica dreams up-charged you 20 percent.. what i was getting at is while we were down we met some other americans, and they used "local" cheaper charters and needless to say they got screwed. i just wouldnt spend 5 g's on a fishing trip/vacation then try to cut corners and get a half assed charter. there are a lot of scammers down there and they could care less because they know you'll never see them again. pay the extra 100 bucks and use a reputable boat as opposed to some guy julio set you up with over tequila shots at the beetle bar.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bryan Bennett (1/16/2009)*A very old friend of mine, Les Falls, is a very experienced travel coordinator specializing in Costa Rica. He used to have offices in Orange Beach for many years, then married a Costa Rican girl and he now lives down there. Les brokered several charter operations, and one was Gamefisher, as I recall.
> 
> Anyway, Les can help you with your trip from start to finish, if you desire, or can just help you with bits and pieces. He has always been very thrifty and hada knack for sniffing out cheap airfare and accommodations. It would be worth your while to contact him.
> 
> ...


I'll second Les, he hooked us up on my first trip, and he knows Costa Rica!!! Dont cave in to any travel agent, Les know's the whole place, tell him what you want to do, and he'll hook you up!!


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be going June 14 thru 22. Going to Playa Conchal. Going out on the Dona Del Mar. I have never been. We are going to be staying at that resort. I can't wait. Does anybody know about this area? It is not the best time but all reports I have been reading saids the fish are a month behind. Which I hope will good for June and July. When we get back I will post and say how we did!!!!


----------

